# A Year Ago Today....



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I lost my Jackson. I've been thinking about him for the past couple of days.. some dogs just really touch your heart more than others. I miss you bud.. a lot. Just wanted to remember him today!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your boy Jackson was a beautiful boy, and he will still be that beautiful boy when you meet up again someday at the bridge. I know that does not help the heart with the loss that you feel, but what a reunion it is going to be.:hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<<<HUGS>>>>

Some really leave a big hole in your heart that never fills completely.....

Lee


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He was a gorgeous boy. :hugs:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww, what a great picture! It is always so hard to loose our babies . . .


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Lynn, boy oh boy do I ever know what you mean. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great picture! You'd think it would get easier with time wouldn't you? It's such a heartache that doesn't seem to go away. I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! 

I still miss my dogs too, I don't think that goes away. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

